# what happened to camillus



## jbosman1013 (May 5, 2007)

tried going to their sight about 2 weeks ago and it said "this sight has been closed" did they go out of business


----------



## Lmtfi (May 6, 2007)

From Wikipedia: "The Camillus Cutlery factory closed on February 28th, 2007. The company cites inability to compete with foreign markets as its reason for closing. "


----------



## 276 (May 6, 2007)

i could find out since my job sells there knives


----------



## carrot (May 6, 2007)

There was this whole fiasco with the Camillus employees that pretty much destabilized the entire operation. See the Camillus forum at BladeForums.com for more...


----------



## jbosman1013 (May 6, 2007)

its sad to hear about a good old knife company going under because of something stupid


----------



## vic2367 (May 7, 2007)

sad,,,,


----------



## Sharpdogs (May 7, 2007)

One of the saddest moments in knife history. Here's a link.


Camillus Closing


----------



## Lmtfi (May 7, 2007)

A six month employee strike can break the back of most companies.


----------



## 276 (May 9, 2007)

damn that sucks, when i first found out i tried there phone number but it doesn't work. i only have one knife by them and i love it, i use it everyday at work


----------



## Cowbiker (May 18, 2007)

Ugh, I was really hoping to get my hands on a Becker Necker, talk about a bang for the buck utility blade.


----------



## dmz (May 19, 2007)

When will the foreign company restart Camillus? I know you guys will hate it but at least there will still be a warranty, repair, parts available.


----------



## jsr (May 19, 2007)

Really sad. Their knives were really great. I just picked up a Camillus Heat (along with previous Camilluses I already had) and it's such a great knife.


----------



## 270winchester (May 19, 2007)

RIP Camillus, I have a Dominator from them, the best knife I ever had.

Never gonna buy a foreign made knife, or light for that matter, again.


----------



## sejvaar (May 19, 2007)

270winchester said:


> Never gonna buy a foreign made knife, or light for that matter, again.



Even most companies we think are USA only have some or all of their part/labor outsourced to foreign countries. 

Custom shops are about the only pure American places you can buy and even they get their supplies out of the country often.


----------



## 270winchester (May 20, 2007)

sejvaar said:


> Even most companies we think are USA only have some or all of their part/labor outsourced to foreign countries.
> 
> Custom shops are about the only pure American places you can buy and even they get their supplies out of the country often.



tell that to workers at Camillus.


----------



## sejvaar (May 20, 2007)

They dont need me to tell them,,,they are experiencing the realities of it.


----------



## Lmtfi (May 20, 2007)

Its not like the Cammilus workers didn't have a strong hand in the company's demise. A 6 month strike? How many companies can survive that?

IMO - if I go on strike for 6 months I have no basis for complaint for being unemployed.


----------



## The Hobbit (May 20, 2007)

Yeah, the whole thing makes me sad.:mecry: As usual, the workers got screwed. The company missed the last payment to the workers retirement fund. Some of those guys had over 30 years in. :sigh: From what I've read, the owners freaked out when Schrade went under, and pretty much took the money and ran. Mr. Becker is trying to get his designs back through the courts, so somebody elce can make them. I too wonder what will happen to the name/trademarks. I had a BK-9, and a Madd Maxx. Sold them like an idiot.


----------



## Abrams.357 (May 20, 2007)

When ever i drive by (i live in jamesville) i get angry at forign companies and the taxes in NY


----------



## Paladin (Sep 8, 2007)

RIP. At least I still have some reminders.

Paladin


----------

